# Genuine Fake Turquoise Inlay Material



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Some time back, members of the Wanapam tribe, here in North Central Washington, bought a couple of my walking sticks. As well, they expressed interest in a unique one I’m currently working on.

Meanwhile, the Wanapams opened are really nice interpretive center, which I had the pleasure of touring. In the course of that tour, I saw many photographs of work being done on hides, dug outs, various activities and so on.

The visit to the Center inspired to create some of the things I saw being used. For example:

1) I made a couple handles and installed them on a heavy planer blade to create a draw knife like scraper for working hides.

2) I made a heavy mallet from beautiful, figured sycamore, for tending detail work on dug outs.

Since I added wood tuning to my many passions and since I was thinking along the lines of things locals might use or be interested in, my latest flitterings resulted in a prototype rattle, the inspiration for this blog.

When done, the rattle was a bit plain and, perhaps, too much like Moroccan rattles. Because of that, I hand carved a design into it, with the idea I’d fill the carved portion with something.

On a whim, I:

1) bought some colored powders folks use to embellish embossed cards;

2) crushed up some oyster shells;

3) mixed some two to one epoxy and added the [turquoise colored] powder and crushed shell; and,

4) I pushed the mix into the carvings.

Once dried, I could have used the result as a [really ugly, but colorful] rasp. However, after sanding the hardened mix back down flush with wood (the carvings were nearly one eighth inch deep), starting with 120 grit and stopping with 320, then taking the rattle to the buffer, the potential of the simple mix began to become apparent.

In just seconds, the oyster shell polished to a pearl like finish. With the large and small flecks of shell and the turquoise powder suspended in clear epoxy, the hardened mix might pass for some type of turquoise.

Because the rattle is round and the two to one epoxy mix flows, I am forced to do only a little at a time, or the mix flows back out of the carved areas, even with the powder and shell mixed in.

If I did much of this on round surfaces, I might have to consider a rotisserie or similar to, slowly, turn the project, to keep the slowly flowing mix in place, such as is done when building fishing poles.

In the end, I like the result enough I’ll try this for other projects. Depending on the application, some, like this, might have a crude, hand carved appearance. On the other hand, others might have dados filled with this or other more carefully placed cut lines to produce crisp, parallel edges.

Yesterday, visiting a friend, I noted he had a large rock, which had a lot of yellow (like sulfur), in it. It was crumbling, so I picked up a few pieces, took them back to the shop and crushed the pieces between a couple pieces of iron rod (one was 2”x6” and the other 1-1/4” by 6”). Today, I’ll mix a little with epoxy and see how it looks in a fill.

I’ll add more photos in a couple days, after I’ve filled, sanded and polished all the carvings. Hopefully, I’ll be able to catch the contrast of the pearl like shell against the faux turquoise-epoxy filler.

Give the process a test drive.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool, Kelly. I like that a lot.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Two things Kelly...well three actually.

Firstly, that's a really cool rattle that you made.

Now change the word Fake to Pseudo, means the same thing but it will deceive a lot more people! >

Third, just add some cab-o-sil to your epoxy until it thick enough not to run. :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is really cool Kelly...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great idea ,Kelley, came out very well in the end. The sort of rough carving gives it an "old" look that really enhances the design.

Herb

Are the Wampum tribe an E.WA. tribe? where is their center?

Herb


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

They are an E. Wash. tribe. They are tied to the Yakima's, I believe. The center they just built is near Priest Rapids Dam.

Herb

Are the Wampum tribe an E.WA. tribe? where is their center?

Herb[/QUOTE]


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Kelly.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. The mix is a great idea.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I love it when the words "Genuine" and "Fake" can go together so neatly - WELL DONE!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Authentic Reproduction!

Well done Kelly! 

That might look good with obsidian instead of mother of pearl. It would be a good contrast and still take a great polish. One more thing to try.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dejure said:


> They are an E. Wash. tribe. They are tied to the Yakima's, I believe. The center they just built is near Priest Rapids Dam.
> 
> Herb
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Kelly, I will have to make it over for a visit this summer. I like you work too.


Herb


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Just give a yell, when you do. I'm pretty easy to find. For example, my wife has ran the grocery store here, in Desert Aire, for thirty-nine years. She or her sister are usually there and "might" know my whereabouts.

Addition: Just peeked at your stats page and see you are a fisherman. My next door neighbor owns Rod's Rods. During season, he can be found on the water pretty regular, when he's not building or repair rods for people. Unfortunately, I only know of a facebook page for him (https://www.facebook.com/rodgod2/). He's a handy guy to know, if you like salmon in your freezer.

Thanks Kelly, I will have to make it over for a visit this summer. I like you work too.


Herb[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is a post showing all the epoxy mix, uh, genuine turquoise inlay in place. Currently, this and another rattle are laying on the "craft table" waiting for my me and my wife to figure out how we want to adorn it with the feathers and beads we have in her jewelry collection.

My scheme is to use the cap, on top, as a place to hold a few beads and some feathers.

The second rattle (no "genuine 'pseudo' turquoise") has a half inch deep hole drilled into the bottom, to hide an eye hood, to which feathers and beads will attach.

Both rattles are from cherry wood out of a friend's orchard. Both had punky centers, so needed a bit of epoxy to tough them up.

The first got a cap, to cover the hole, on top. The second got one on the bottom (i.e., a handle). 

Other than the cap, the first is a single piece. The second, obviously, not so much.


----------

